# Introduction



## MasterWright (Dec 18, 2006)

Just want to say I could'nt believe people were asking where my club was located when I found this site. Well...I'm on here now so anyone can ask me or send an e-mail if I'm not logged on.


----------



## MJS (Dec 18, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Mike


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 18, 2006)

OK Master Wright Welcome to Martial Talk and Just for the record what is your website for all of us.


----------



## Kacey (Dec 18, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 18, 2006)

Welcome aboard!  We look forward to hearing about your Tae Kwon Do experiences.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 19, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## bydand (Dec 19, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## MasterWright (Dec 19, 2006)

MasterWright said:


> Just want to say I could'nt believe people were asking where my club was located when I found this site. Well...I'm on here now so anyone can ask me or send an e-mail if I'm not logged on. guelpholympictkd@hotmail.com or 4wrights@sympatico.ca


----------



## hemi (Dec 19, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk


----------



## exile (Dec 19, 2006)

Welcome to MTgood to have you with us.


----------



## Arizona Angel (Dec 19, 2006)

Hi, Welcome to MT!


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Dec 19, 2006)

Welcome to MT

B


----------



## Ping898 (Dec 19, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## bluemtn (Dec 19, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 19, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 19, 2006)

Welcome to MT! Happy posting.


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 19, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Last Fearner (Dec 20, 2006)

Greetings, Master Wright, and welcome to MT! :asian: 

Nice to have another Taekwondo Master among us! :mst: 

Yes, it is amazing what is out here on the internet, and you never know when people are looking for you, or talking about you.  We can only hope they are saying good things - lol!

I look forward to conversing with you in the Taekwondo forum. :ultracool 

CM D.J. Eisenhart


----------

